# read threads still marked unread



## Laurentkd (Nov 15, 2009)

This is probably something very simple for someone with more computer skills than me, but I can't figure it out. And I have searched for an answer but couldn't find anything.

For the last few days if I read a thread and go back to the forum page the thread still looks unread (still bolded). I haven't changed anything on my computer and I can't figure out how to fix it.

Any help would be great.
Thanks!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 16, 2009)

Happens to me occasionally. I've found the easiest way to fix it is to reboot my system. Seems to be a cookie issue with the browser after a few days running not setting properly.


----------

